# profound deliberation



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

We live far from all the schutzhund clubs (150 km). And we are reflection to stop intense sport and training.

But ...

Should we sell our puppy Gibbs? Why keep promising puppy?

We don't know what to do ...

Hélène


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Do you love and enjoy your puppy? I think first and foremost is the dog having a caring, interactive home. There are lots of promising puppies..they do dogsport, work, whatever because that is what we choose for them. I felt like I shortchanged my dog...had even been told the dog deserved a better handler. But we love him, he has a great home here...he loves us and is happy. That's all he knows. He doesn't know he could possible have been a star LOL If you want to keep your dog, keep your dog.
Sue


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

3 dogs (GSD), for sport training, it's possible. But... juste for compagnion dog... it's complicated. Complicated in home, in camping, in riding... 

This is the discussion. 

Hélène


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Sue's answer- I have felt that way before-but I kept my dog-and I don't regret it-can't imagine my life without her


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Vaks, if you feel your pup will be majorly shortchanged insofar as basic requirements of exercise, training, and attention to grow up to be a good pet and your other dogs would suffer, then perhaps consider rehoming. A German shepherd should be bred to work but should live as a treasured pet/family companion. Sue said it best! If you have a breeding program to think about, maybe you can make a formal arrangement for one of the club members to raise and train the pup. Down the line, if things get easier for you, you still have the option to breed. Only you know if what is hindering your ability to train in schutzhund is temporary or permanent.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Ahh, I thought you only had the one. Multiple dogs can be hard, and I guess it depends on what stage the others are at. If you feel you'll shortchange the pup, then hopefully you'll find the best resolution. I have one that can no longer do any jumping and was worried I'd have a hard time making time, but it's like having multiple kids, I find time to do things with her and give her a quality life.
Sue


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DianaM said:


> Vaks, if you feel your pup will be majorly shortchanged insofar as basic requirements of exercise, training, and attention to grow up to be a good pet and your other dogs would suffer, then perhaps consider rehoming. A German shepherd should be bred to work but should live as a treasured pet/family companion. Sue said it best! *If you have a breeding program to think about, maybe you can make a formal arrangement for one of the club members to raise and train the pup. Down the line, if things get easier for you, you still have the option to breed.* Only you know if what is hindering your ability to train in schutzhund is temporary or permanent.


This is a great idea, and a possible solution if you trust someone enough to do it!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yesterday we were invited to join a club ... at 200 km from home. My husband really like the members of this club. They work well and they are generous with advice. We are considering this proposal. 

Thank you all for your opinions.

Hélène


----------

